# wanted complete bendix 2 speed manual hub



## jacobs132 (Apr 15, 2014)

NO LONGER NEED!am looking for a complete bendix 36 hole 2 speed manual hub, with shifter, cables , clamps, e.t.c,  doesent have to be show quality. but good presentable condition, n.o.s . I have a 2 speed manual now but no shifting parts, just the hub.
just want to make sure its a complete set up


----------



## Gordon (Apr 15, 2014)

*Bendix*

I have a nice hub with shift lever and cable, and have the chain stay clamp, but missing the other frame clamps. I can provide a photo if you are interested.


----------



## jacobs132 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I have a nice hub with shift lever and cable, and have the chain stay clamp, but missing the other frame clamps. I can provide a photo if you are interested.




yes I would be intersed, I wonder if someone else has the clamps, I really need the complete set up from the hub forward, starting with the shift actuator that mounts on the hub. I have a really nice hub, just missing the other parts needed to make a working set up


----------



## Gordon (Apr 15, 2014)

*bendix*

Okay, I guess I misinterpreted what you want/need. You want to use your hub but need the toggle, clamps, cable and shift lever, correct? I will check and see if I have those items. The cables came in four lengths. A typical installation on a boys 26 inch bike used the 60 inch cable, is that the type of bike you have?


----------



## jacobs132 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Okay, I guess I misinterpreted what you want/need. You want to use your hub but need the toggle, clamps, cable and shift lever, correct? I will check and see if I have those items. The cables came in four lengths. A typical installation on a boys 26 inch bike used the 60 inch cable, is that the type of bike you have?




I believe so. its getting installed on a mans 26 inch straight bar Schwinn hornet. I appreciate you looking. 
I would buy the hub to, if that's what it takes to get everything complete.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't think this is quite the ticket, but this is what I have. PM me if interested.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56338-Bendix-2-Speed-amp-Komet-Hubs&p=336279#post336279


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2014)

I think a picture might help.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2014)

vincev said:


> I think a picture might help.




Yeah it might!!! But I can't!!! Perhaps you've forgotten our discussion, way back........about two minutes ago? SHEESH!!!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56769-Can-t-post-pictures


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Yeah it might!!! But I can't!!! Perhaps you've forgotten our discussion, way back........about two minutes ago? SHEESH!!!
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56769-Can-t-post-pictures




Oh,thats right ,I forgot.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2014)

Poor Vince. Who will help him when he's old and frail. I'm sure his family has long since deserted him.


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2014)

I think we are the only two on the Cabe  right now.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2014)

vincev said:


> I think we are the only two on the Cabe  right now.




Thats odd, Just prior to you coming on there were 742 users online. I don't get it?


----------



## Vintage Velo (Apr 16, 2014)

*frame clamps*

I have the frame clamps. They are mixed with some other clamps. Do you need a clamp on pulley for that setup? Let me know what you still need. Thanks, Mike 253-318-1008
Call if you like


----------



## Gordon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Bendix*

I have the toggle, shift lever and chain stay clamp. I have cables in 55 and 57 inch only, not sure if you could devise a route and make a 57 work?


----------



## jacobs132 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I have the toggle, shift lever and chain stay clamp. I have cables in 55 and 57 inch only, not sure if you could devise a route and make a 57 work?




can you send me a pic Gordon, what condition is the shifter in


----------



## Gordon (Apr 16, 2014)

*bendix parts*

Here is a photo of the 57 inch cable, toggle with lock nut, chain stay clamp and shift lever. All are new or in very good condition. Asking $45 shipped for the pieces pictured.


----------



## jacobs132 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Here is a photo of the 57 inch cable, toggle with lock nut, chain stay clamp and shift lever. All are new or in very good condition. Asking $45 shipped for the pieces pictured.




consider it sold, thank you
pm sent


----------

